# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Licitadas por 18 millones de euros las obras para la mejora del abastecimiento a Mérida y su zona de influencia

## ben-amar

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=19917


Noticias

Licitadas por 18 millones de euros las obras para la mejora del abastecimiento a Mérida y su zona de influencia
13-01-2011
iAgua.es



La Sociedad Estatal Aguas de las Cuencas del Sur (antiguas Hidroguadiana, Acuatajo y Acuavir) ha licitado, por un importe de 18,5 millones de euros, las obras del Anillo de distribución y depósitos de regulación, enmarcadas en la actuación de Mejora del abastecimiento en el entorno de la presa de Alange (3ª fase). Abastecimiento a Mérida y su área de influencia, cuya inversión total asciende a 34 millones de euros.

La actuación responde a la necesidad de ejecutar nuevas infraestructuras hidráulicas en la ciudad de Mérida y las poblaciones de su entorno, que pongan fin a los problemas de abastecimiento existentes y garanticen en el futuro la disponibilidad de recursos hídricos.
Las obras que se licitan consisten en la construcción de un anillo exterior de abastecimiento, que circunda la ciudad de Mérida, con tubería de presión de 15,7 kilómetros de longitud y 600 mm de diámetro. Asimismo se ejecutarán dos ramales, paralelos a la antigua N-V, de 3 ,7 kilómetros de longitud en su tramo oeste y 2,4 en el este.

El proyecto se completa con la construcción de un nuevo depósito de regulación de 5.000 metros cúbicos, ubicado junto al existente en Proserpina.

Por último, se realizarán las obras de conexión del anillo de distribución con la red de Mérida y adecuación de la misma para el correcto funcionamiento del sistema, con la inclusión de un sistema de telecontrol y telemando.

La actuación será cofinanciada en un 75 por ciento por Acuasur con el auxilio de los Fondos FEDER de la Unión Europea. El 25 por ciento restante será abonado por el Ayuntamiento de Mérida.

Estas obras forman parte de la Mejora de abastecimiento a Mérida y su zona de influencia, que se complementará próximamente con la construcción de una estación de tratamiento de agua potable, localizada en las proximidades a la presa de Alange, para un caudal de tratamiento de 600 l/s e integración de todos los procesos necesarios para el cumplimiento de la normativa comunitaria en materia de calidad de las aguas, es decir, pretratamiento, ozonización, decantación, filtración por arena, filtración por carbón activo y otros.

----------

